# New Blazer Jet - Sport vs. Super Sport



## Sawdust Farmer (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm getting ready to purchase a 1852 Blazer Jet with a 60/40 Mercury. I've been looking for a good used one since last fall and can't seem to find anything reasonable. If it is in good shape people want a new or sometimes even higher :shock: price. If the price looks decent, the boat and motor are a little too "used" for my taste.  Since it looks like I'm buying new, I've just about finalized what I want, but I forgot to ask the difference between the Blazer Sport and the Blazer SS - in both price and function. Can anyone explain the difference? 

Just for reference here's what I've got planned: - I'm open to suggestions here too!!!
1852 Blazer Sport (or maybe SS) with diamond plate front and rear for strength and durability
Mercury 4 Stroke 60/40 Jet on an all aluminum transom
Extended front deck with storage, carpet and pedestal
Extended back deck with carpet and pedestal
Standard console
2 livewells with aerator (under driver and passenger seats)
Perforated aluminum floor with 2 front passenger seats
12V trolling motor with dedicated battery
Bimini top
Bilge pump
Running lights

Thanks,
sf


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like a nice setup. The SS has more rake then the sport. Best I can remeber the two are around the same price. Think the SS is a little lighter. Are you getting yours made out of .080gauge or .100gauge?


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Mar 3, 2012)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Sounds like a nice setup. The SS has more rake then the sport. Best I can remeber the two are around the same price. Think the SS is a little lighter. Are you getting yours made out of .080gauge or .100gauge?



Thanks - planning on the .080 gauge hull.

Any real benefit to an SS for a boat like this?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not sure? They look real cool. :mrgreen: Never been in a sport but I've been in a couple plain blazers and I own a SS, the SS is so much easier to troll around in (compared to plain blazer) because the front of the boat dips down some and lifts the back of the boat enough that it is easier to move around. It dosn't dipp down alot just a little bit even with 2 people on the deck. Was down at blazer last week and every boat I seen beeing put together was a SS so they are pretty popular.
You could make your back bench into some storage too if you wanted and maybe a cup holder in betweent he 2 seat/live wells.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Mar 4, 2012)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> You could make your back bench into some storage too if you wanted and maybe a cup holder in between the 2 seat/live wells.



Plan to have have some cup holders. Probably gonna leave the foam in the back bench for now - I want to keep the floatation. Also, the more storage I have the more junk (aka weight) I'll end up hauling around.

Still haven't decided Sport or SS - guess it will depend on price.

sf


----------



## semojetman (Mar 4, 2012)

I just love the look of the ss.

Last time i did any pricing and i think the ss was a couple hundred higher. But worth it.


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Mar 10, 2012)

Just for everyone's info, I checked with Blazer directly and the only difference between the Blazer Sport and Blazer SS is the height of the sides in the middle of the boat. There are absolutely no differences below the waterline. Both the Sport and SS models have the longer rake. The "regular" Blazer has a short rake like a traditional jon boat. According to the man at Blazer, there is no performance difference between the Sport and SS.

Having said all that, the price difference was just a few bucks so I went with the SS. 

Just have to wait for it to come in now!

sf


----------



## shallowminedid (Mar 10, 2012)

one thing i would change off the bat would be a 24 volt trolling motor.. an 18 foot boat on a 12 volt motor wont run long at all


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool. You'll be happy with it. I know I love my SS.
SS might not be faster but it'll look faster :mrgreen:


----------

